# FF betta fish and African dwarf frog (adf) - GONE



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

*GONE*

Free to good home - I have an African Dwarf Frog and a black, red and blue Betta fish in my 6 gallon edge. I can take them to Pet Islands but I'd rather have them go to a loving home with adequate peace and space for free.

They will come with frozen mini blood worms, freeze dried daphina, and Hikari betta bio-gold pellets.

The froggy is the size of a penny. Male. Sometime sings at night but not recently. Not shy at all. Chases my betta around feeding time. I have more pictures if ppl interested. 





















Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the second pic, the frog looks like is flying lol. I hope u find them a good home


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor betta! What happened to his tail?
Can I have the betta if no one wants him? Just the betta though. 
I have no idea on how to take care of a frog.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

if you just want the betta i can rehome the frog if you drop by with it


Transposon said:


> Poor betta! What happened to his tail?
> Can I have the betta if no one wants him? Just the betta though.
> I have no idea on how to take care of a frog.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

That would be great!
I am around Royal Oak, so we are close. 
But I tend to work late and wouldn't get home around 6:30-7:30... I work near the BC Children's Hospital. The bus ride is around an hour.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I have sent you a PM earlier today


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

It's so heart warming to see the community willing to take them in. They are currently on hold for a member. The betta had a bout of either self nipping or fin rot but is slowly getting his fin back. I will keep the thread posted if they are not picked up. Will close once they are gone.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Jasonator said:


> I have sent you a PM earlier today





Flaming Fighter said:


> The betta [...] is slowly getting his fin back.


That's good. I am happy to see that the betta is getting better and going to a new home


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

Sorry if this is off topic but i've read everywhere that frogs couldn't survive in a fluval edge. Did you put a shield up so it doesn't jump out ??? Do you know if they get along with barbs? (i currently have 4 barbs in a fluval 12 gallon edge).


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, 

I am happy to share what I know so ask away. 

I leave an inch of air for the frog and fish to have unrestricted access to air.I've tried to fill it to the top and closely monitor them. The betta is smarter and figured out quickly where to grab air. The frog would blindly dash up and keep trying until he finds the opening. He eventually settled down but after a few days I reverted back to leaving a gap there because I can never catch him taking air.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Fyi, i had my crown tail betta in with adf's and they ate his tail, so be careful when putting the 2 together. The frogs have poor eyesight and basically go after anything that moves at feeding time.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I can take the frog if hes still available, I have 2 in my tank right now.


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

What is still available?


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Fyi, i had my crown tail betta in with adf's and they ate his tail, so be careful when putting the 2 together. The frogs have poor eyesight and basically go after anything that moves at feeding time.


Very true. The frog is actually a suspect n my betta's tail conditions but I could never prove it. The tail has had good days too.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

First member couldn't home them so PMs have been sent to the next two members in line. Will keep thread up if they still here. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

Both gone to forum members. Thank you.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk 2


----------

